# Bikeless



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Just sold my Yamaha Supermoto,I am now without a bike,not counting the MV in the garage that is not road ready.

I quite fancy one of those Aprilia RS250 race replicas.Very fast screamer


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stop messing about...get yourself a nice vintage British bike...preferably pre-WWII, but 40's or 50's if you have to


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Bikeless, Fagless, ( nearly ) Glycine Airmanless...

Your capacity for asceticism never fails to shock














.

You'll be going off to live up a pole in the desert next







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like to keep myself on my toes























I would buy classic,but I have an MV that never goes anywhere.

What would you recomend Paul?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have always rather fancied an Indian Enfield Bullet 500. I had a UK 350 in the 60's


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roger,I had a Bullet 500 electric start,sold it last year,nice bike,good value and cool looking


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Alex,

Yes, I just like singles...passed my test on the ubiquitous BSA C15 before graduating to a 500 Gold Star, which drove my parents appoplectic, I was forced to sell it eventually, something I have regretted to this day. It was absolutely immaculate, and we all know what they fetch these days.

I like the Indian Enfield, like the sound, the looks and I am not interested in high performance any more.

Roger


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

Get one of these Alex. A nice 1940s BSA M29 500 single.










I have had this one foe nearly 35 years.

MikeM


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mike that is very nice









How rare are these?


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

They are not that rare Alex 1000s were made for the MOD as dispatch riders bikes, and they were made and sold as late as the 1950s as civillian bikes.But like some of my watches I will never get rid.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Alex,

I think MikeM means "M20" rather than "M29" --- I've owned 2 BSA M20s in my time; they are the most common of the WD machines; totally reliable although a bit boring being a SV plodder.

Other WWII WD machines worth considering, but more expensive, are the Norton 16H, Ariel WNG and Matchless G3L. Dispatch riders loved the latter because it had telescopic forks (design pinched from Germans), it was OHV and had good ground clearence.

Here's one of my ex M20s:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

Pressed a 9 instead of a 0. M20 it is. lots of spare parts still around and pretty basic mechanics that even I can keep the thing running.









Regards

MikeM


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I want one!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nah,

Get an MZ TS250.









If you can find a nice one.









Tough as old boots like a Poljot.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> Nah,
> 
> Get an MZ TS250.
> 
> ...


Some goggles; one of those hard hats with the peak ( biege of course







); some waterproofs from the army stores; a vinyl bag for his flask and snap tin; trouser clips; plaid scarf; national health specs.....

Its all coming together for you Alex














.

Its easy this style makeover lark isn't it Stan







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I really like the BSA







Where do I start looking for one?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Bombay


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Bombay


Dont they call it Mumbai or similar nowadays?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Think I'll pass Griff









And use the small adds


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

I said you were a strap guru but I had no idea you were a style guru as well.









Alex, listen to this man.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Just sold my Yamaha Supermoto,I am now without a bike,not counting the MV in the garage that is not road ready.
> 
> I quite fancy one of those Aprilia RS250 race replicas.Very fast screamer


What was wrong with the Yam? I was considering one of those









I have at long last realised my eyes are bigger than my belly and my enjoyment

gained from bikes has been going down as the bikes get bigger!

Thinking back, the bike that gave me the most fun was a Honda Dominator and I thought this might have been a modern replacement.

PS. Don't go near a modern (ha!) Enfield.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> PS. Don't go near a modern (ha!) Enfield.


 Could not agree more,very poor machines.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I liked my Enfield









Nothing wrong with the Yam Mark,very nice bike,but I treat bikes like watches,chop and change









I would recomend an XT600 to anyone


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Alex,

How about a "new" Bonneville, all the style of the '60's bike but with upto date performance and reliability but then again I am bias!

MIKE.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mike,I love Triumph,have considered the Thunderbird Sport,very nice bike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I too, have been concidering a T.bird Sport more suited to my style of motorcycling not being a knee down track day "hero" Still plenty fast enough for real world biking!

MIKE..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

And they make them in the best colour,Orange


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I had a Puch moped that was bright orange.







I'll get my coat!

Oh btw do you remember me having to move my brothers BMW R80 when he moved house?

My dads now got it! Hasn't been on a bike in 40 years. He's got it running MOT'd and been and brought a full set of leathers, gloves and a lid!

My mum is









Debut ride is this weekend aparently, he's got a pretty important job on this week and he told mum he can't afford to be in hospital until it's finished!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Born again bikers,don't you just love em







Tell him to be careful


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I had an orange Puch Maxi too.









PG,

Your Mum is a wise woman, tell yer dad to take it easy.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Orange is the colour of all things Laverda


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

When I had my MZ, the shop had a Moto Morini (did I spell it right?) in orange. Even the frame was orange (they were all black in those days normally) and what a bosting fairing it had.
















The electrics were crap though, like most Italian bikes then.









But I still wanted one.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Electrics still aint much good









MM 350 sport are cracking bikes,I rose one few years back,handle really well,fun to ride


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Italian bike always move me.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Done a google and found a picture of one I had!


















Mine was even more tango orange than this! Aparently it a VZ 50V. I took that girly rack off mine.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

> Italian bike always move me


Wouldn't be much good if they didn't......................


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont laugh but the kid is me in 1979..My dad was in the RAF and in the mid 70's we lived in Malta till '79 and my dad bought the bike there, when we got back to England I think he donated it to a military museum in Wales somewhere (?).

It looks very similar to the BSA Mark posted on page 1 of the thread, is it? I have no idea...

Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

boy haven't you grown up!







like the baseball trainers.

Whats the gun mounted on the bars?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thats great Jason














.

Is that a Silver Jubilee or a Sex Pistols T-shirt







?

Your little proud face







.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I had a Suzi SV650s v-twin, really starting to miss it now..........


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a '77 Jubillee t-shirt and the gun was bought in Cyprus, used huge plastic caps and was mega loud...I remember my Dad used to get nervous as it was so heavy and big and realistic, think he banned me from getting it out when we were on camp in case it caused an incident!!!!









Jason


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> It looks very similar to the BSA Mark posted on page 1 of the thread, is it?


 It is...that's a BSA M20.


----------

